# Brute 750 to grizzly 660?



## KidRock

How many of you have made the switch? Would you go back? Running 29.5s on both


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmax

did you go grizz to brute ,or brute to grizz


----------



## Polaris425

From brute to grizz? Not in a million years.


----------



## NMKawierider

Polaris425 said:


> From brute to grizz? Not in a million years.


Yeah...why would someone do that? ...:thinking:


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

^x2 I love my brute and would never get rid of it even though it does cost me a lot of money!!!


----------



## KidRock

I love mine, don't get me wrong. But I really am tired of all the things that go with it. I've heard nothing but good things about the grizzly 660. Or maybe a rhino 660. If I go get one it will still have 29.5s on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KYBuckeye

What exactly are you looking for? My Dad has a King Quad 750 that I absolutely love. It rides like a Cadillac. I have a 650 sra for comparison.


----------



## KidRock

Not to worried about ride. Just want something that breaks less, it's just SO hard to give up that v-twin power. Oh and I DO NOT want efi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

i love ma king quad. best bike i had. put alota money into it.


----------



## Polaris425

You put 29's on anything and ride it relatively hard its gonna tear up. Doesnt matter which brand. Brutes are easy to work on and cheap to mod. Don't know if that can be said about the grizz. I've never worked on one.


----------



## wmredneck

^agreed^

Like my mechanic said. These bikes ain't made to run 30" tires and be submerged week after week. Be glad you've got a brute. The parts are cheaper and easier to get. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## sloboy

Grizzly's are a NIGHTMARE to snorkle and very easy to work on. As with anything it will only take so much abuse then break.


----------



## countryboy61283

I've own both, currently have a brute force 750, there is no comparsion in power, brute hands down, but from my experience the grizzly is more reliable. It is a pain in the rear to snorkel. If it breaks its actually cheaper and easier to fix especially if you blow the motor since its only a single cylinder. I know from experience. It cost me $1900 to rebuild my brute motor stock and only $1000 to rebuild and upgrade my grizzly to a 686 bbk. But your still going to have your normal wear and tare just cause of the riding style and bigger tires. I ran a 5.5 inch gorilla lift with 31's and could ride it like stock without burning up boots or anything like that which was a plus. Other than pure power its a great all around atv


----------



## Sanative

My friends got a 660, for one it isn't too powerful. and two it ALWAYS has something wrong. We all make fun of him. He has 3 times the repairs i do


----------



## countryboy61283

One thing to remember, for every 10 guys that hate it 10 more guys will love it


----------



## filthyredneck

countryboy61283 said:


> One thing to remember, for every 10 guys that hate it 10 more guys will love it


Have to agree. I've ridden both and like everybody has said, theres no comparison in power, but IMO a single cylinder motor is cheaper to work on and generally more reliable. The grizz is not a bad choice, just requires routine maintainance like everything else. I think the brute is easier to mod and that there are more mods for the brute though. I do know that the wet clutch can be quite pricey on the grizz if you ever mess it up, but otherwise the parts aren't too bad. The brute is also a very reliable machine if you keep up with the maintainance, mine rarely gives me trouble....even with as hard as I ride it, I just took the time to build it the RIGHT way instead of trying to save money and do it the cheapest route. You gotta pay to play, regardless of what you ride.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## gpinjason

My buddy has a 660, and it has bad overheating problems.. I heard it's common with them.. It also doesn't have anywhere near the torque that my 650i has... PITA to snorkel.. But all in all, it hasn't been TOO bad for how he rides it...


----------



## countryboy61283

U most definitely want to rack the radiator but I had white spring 2mm shim and 450 Kodiak rollers and it would pull my 31s up with ease,


----------



## KidRock

Well. After thinking about it I really should keep the brute. All the work and money in it I will never get back, and I know the motor is sound. If I buy a bike I will just be starting over with who knows what. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CumminsPower24

Good Choice. Brute Force FTW :rockn:


----------



## dookie

I had a grizz. It was a good machine never let me down. Got rid of the grizz and got a brute. I would never go back . Love the vtwin power


----------



## Tealshawn

I own a grizzly 700 pulling 30 backs on 14HD rims with mudder clutch kit in it with 2mm shim mod dual 2" air box snorkels and a ehs bullet box with swamp series exhaust other then that everything else is stock and I beat the heck out of it every weekend and still haven't broken a axle or ripped a boot and I ride with a few friends that have brutes and there always broke down im always having to pull them back to camp the brutes just have way to many issues for me to even think about getting one I owned a praire 650 along time ago used it as a deer lease wheeler wouldn't even be hard on it and I couldn't keep a belt on it to save my life every other trip out to the deer lease it would smoke the belt or the axle boot would ripp or the timing chain would slip just to many problems in the Kawasaki group the cause you to walk more then you ride


----------



## thunderstruck

i will preface by saying i bought a used brute, so i cut it a little slack, but i do not ever see myself buying a kawi atv again. 

sure the power was nice, but if you cant ride it more then one ride without having to fix something, it becomes very aggravating..


----------



## adam6604

Yup! Every trip its something. Blown engine, front diff, electrical under seats, actuators, now having fuel pump issues.. power is fun but that's it lol

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bcorum

It is some truth to every post on here thats why i have a griz and a brute, but i will say this i will put the griz over the brute for reliability 10 times out of 10. Pretty much every brute i ride with has sold theres or is trying to becasue its like 500 dollars to every ride.


----------



## thunderstruck

adam6604 said:


> Yup! Every trip its something. Blown engine, front diff, electrical under seats, actuators, now having fuel pump issues.. power is fun but that's it lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2



heres what went wrong with mine in ~ 2000 miles

(very first ride i had it) fan stopped working, over heated, couldnt ride anymore that day

3rd ride out, right outer tie rod end, again no more riding that day
next day bought ASR tie rod ends-never had another problem with those

replaced the front brake shoes 3 times
replaced front shoes & rotors

rear wheel bearings- i think it was 4 on the left side, 5 on the right.
also bought both rear knuckles figuring that might be the problem i was going thru so many bearings

front a arm bushing conversion

burnt wires under the seat 

replaced the flywheel, im sure the culprit was the aftermarket cdi box tho

radiator started leaking, had to have that repaired

rear drive shaft 

twice replaced the seals in the front diff

2 times replaced the 4x4 actuator, third time i got a manual one from RMAX
(never had a problem again with this)

final straw was it kept getting harder & harder to start, adjusting valves did not help. then stopped running on rear cylinder...


----------



## SpecEdition

I originally wanted a Brute bc i like power! But after buddies having constant problems with theirs and reading numerous horror stories i decided against it. Simple truth there is a reason that if you get on all the ATV facebook forsale sites theres 5:1 brutes forsale over any other bike. 2nd runner up would be honda 420 lol... I decided to go with a Grizzly 700 and im very pleased with my purchase! has given me no problems since ive bought it once i repaired all of the previous owners neglected issues. Now thats my .02


----------



## JD GREEN

Just made the switch from an '09 brute to a grizzly 700 I know time has changed some things but my reason for changing was my brother had a 660 and no problems period and I had my share of problems riding in the same conditions. I really like the ride of the grizzly hands down and the shorter turning radius is great also. That's my .02 worth.


----------



## bcorum

Grizzly 700 FTW!


----------



## 08-650

There is good and bad in all of them.I bought a 08 650i 3 years ago that was blowed up.With the advice of several people from this site Rmax and NKkawierider mostly i rebuilt this bike.I have not had a problem in 3 years.I went through several of the modification listed to help durability and i do my general maintenance.Since then ive worked on several other brands for friends and customers,they all got some type of fault.The key is to do your homework fix the problems before they become problems and ride doesn't matter what brand as long as your enjoying yourself.Preventive maintenance is durability.


----------



## chickenstripe

I own both, and they each have their issues, and strengths/personalities. The people that have problems, typically are a bit more vocal than the ones that have had no issues. 

In the end, I'd sell the grizz before the BF, just because the BF can be a sport or utility machine, whenever either suits me. The grizz is a utility machine only, although a comfy riding one at that!


----------

